# [CLOSED] BYOM Crafting Service



## MrPolarBear

Tired of scouting for the DIYs that you need?  
No time for price war on the DIYs that you want?
Don't want to pay premium for the DIYs that you like?
Want to spend more time accessorize yourself and develop your island with the items you want?
.....
We may be of help if you have the materials for the DIY items you want!
.....
Not enough materials?  Visit our new Shop Extension!

We can craft a large number of item DIYs, starting with the all-too-popular Celeste Items:



Spoiler: Celeste DIYs




Asteroid (5 star fragments, 10 stones)
Astronaut suit (5 star fragments, 5 iron nuggets)
Crescent-moon chair (7 star fragments, 1 large star fragment)
Crewed Spaceship (10 star fragments, 20 iron nuggets)
Flying saucer (15 tar fragments, 10 iron nuggets)
Lunar lander (10 star fragments, 15 iron nuggets)
Lunar rover (10 star fragments, 10 iron nuggets, 4 old tires)
Lunar surface (5 star fragments, 1 large star fragment)
Moon (15 star fragments, 1 large star fragment)
Nova light (5 star fragments)
Rocket (10 star fragments, 20 iron nuggets)
Satellite (10 star fragments, 15 iron nuggets)
Sci-fi flooring (5 star fragments, 1 large star fragment)
Sci-fi wall (5 star fragments, 1 large star fragment)
Space shuttle (5 star fragments, 10 iron nuggets)
Star clock *3 star fragments, 1 iron nugget)
Star head (5 star fragments)
Star pochette (6 star fragments)
Star wand (3 star fragments, 1 large star fragment)
Starry garland (10 star fragments)
Starry wall (5 star fragments, 1 large star fragment)
Galaxy flooring (5 star fragments, 1 large star fragment)






Spoiler: Wand DIYs




Flower wands (3 star fragments, 1 flower of that type)
Golden wand (3 star fragments, 2 gold nuggets)
Iron wand (3 star fragments, 3 iron nuggets)
(*The Potter*) Wand (2 star fragments)






Spoiler: Zodiac DIYs




Aries rocking chair
Taurus bathtub
Gemini closet
Cancer table
Leo sculpture
Virgo harp
Libra scale
Scorpio lamp
Sagittarius arrow
Capricorn ornament
Aquarius urn
Pisces lamp




We can craft the following *Northern Hemisphere* recipes:



Spoiler: List of Northern Hemisphere DIYs



*ALL* recipes currently available in game for Northern Hemisphere *through normal game play*.



We can craft the following *Southern Hemisphere* recipes:



Spoiler: Southern Hemisphere DIYs




Acorn pochette
Autumn wall
Coloured-leaves flooring
Forest flooring
Forest wall
Leaf campire
Leaf stool
Maple-leaf pochette
Maple-leaf pond stone
Maple-leaf umbrella
Mush lamp
Mush log
Mush low stool
Mush parasol
Mush partition
Mush table
Mush umbrella
Mush wall
Mushroom wand
Mushroom wreath
Pile of leaves
Pine bonsai tree
Red-leaf pile
Traditional balancing toy
Tree's bounty arch
Tree's bounty big tree
Tree's bounty lamp
Tree's bounty little tree
Tree's bounty mobile
Underwater flooring
Underwater wall
Yellow leaf pile




We can craft the following *Winter and Festive *recipes:


Spoiler: Winter and Festive DIYs




All Bunny Day


Big festive tree
Three-tiered snowperson
Festive top set
Festive tree
Frozen-treat set
Frozen arch
Frozen bed
Frozen chair
Frozen counter
Frozen partition
Frozen pillar
Frozen sculpture
Frozen table
Frozen tree
Holiday candle
Ice flooring
Ice wall
Ice wand
Iceberg flooring
Iceberg wall
Illuminated present
Illuminated reindeer
Illuminated snowflakes
Illuminated tree
Jingle wall
Ornament mobile
Ornament wreath
Ski-slope flooring
Ski-slope wall
Snowflake pochette
Snowflake wall
Snowflake wreath
Snowperson head
Tabletop festive tree




Need to know materials required?  Visit *https://nook.exchange/?c=recipes* and search for the DIY and related material requirements.

Crafting Fee? *Any amount you deem fair and reasonable, star fragments, acorns, pinecones, mushrooms or even in game bells are all equally appreciated.  *

*A big THANK YOU to @SarahSays for kindly providing the Water Flooring DIY.  *

Condition? You provide all necessary materials and a crafting bench at your island, no quantity limit.  Service will be *rendered based on order of material and dodo gate readiness*.  *Please double check and provide the exact amount of ingredients required, any excess materials that blend in with what we carry will not be returned.*[/SPOILER]


----------



## savvistyles

Would love a crescent moon chair! 
I have the materials, for 1 NMT?


----------



## MrPolarBear

savvistyles said:


> Would love a crescent moon chair!
> I have the materials, for 1 NMT?


Sure.  PM your Dodo when materials and bench are ready.


----------



## Xdee

Can you pls craft me a rocket and flying saucer for 2 NMT?


----------



## MrPolarBear

Xdee said:


> Can you pls craft me a rocket?


Sure, PM dodo when materials and bench is ready.


----------



## MrPolarBear

Bump...


----------



## sunshower

Hi! I would love 2 nova lights if you’re still offering!


----------



## MrPolarBear

sunshower said:


> Hi! I would love 2 nova lights if you’re still offering!


Sure.  PM dodo once you have materials and bench ready


----------



## Apriiil

Hi, I would love 2 crescent moon chairs, 6 nova lights and a moon please  I have all materials and will send you a dodo code if you’re still available?


----------



## MrPolarBear

Apriiil said:


> Hi, I would love 2 crescent moon chairs, 6 nova lights and a moon please  I have all materials and will send you a dodo code if you’re still available?


Absolutely.  Send Dodo with a list of items you need crafted for reference.


----------



## sunshower

MrPolarBear said:


> Sure.  PM dodo once you have materials and bench ready


Great! Am on someone else’s island rn but will send dodo code as soon as I get back!


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Hi! I would like to have 2 crescent moon chairs crafted, if it's possible. 

I have the materials ready. Will send dodo code as soon as you let me know.


----------



## MrPolarBear

CrankyCupcake said:


> Hi! I would like to have 2 crescent moon chairs crafted, if it's possible.
> 
> I have the materials ready. Will send dodo code as soon as you let me know.


PM dodo and I will swing by


----------



## charlie_moo_

If your free could you make me a crescent moon chair


----------



## MrPolarBear

charlie_moo_ said:


> If your free could you make me a crescent moon chair


Absolutely.  Just PM me when you are ready although I may be AFK on and off.


----------



## MrPolarBear

Taking requests for the next couple of hours...


----------



## Roxxy

Hi hope not too late. Would love a crescent moon chair please? Also if possible 6 Novar lights?

So kind of you doing this.


----------



## MrPolarBear

Roxy10 said:


> Hi hope not too late. Would love a crescent moon chair please? Also if possible what materials are needed for Novar lights?
> 
> So kind of you doing this.


- Nova light (5 star fragments)

PM your Dodo code when the materials and bench are ready, with a list of items you want crafted.


----------



## Emmymarie

Hope I'm not too late!
would love 2 crescent moon chairs please, can tip 1 nmt and have all the materials


----------



## MrPolarBear

Emmymarie said:


> Hope I'm not too late!
> would love 2 crescent moon chairs please, can tip 1 nmt and have all the materials


PM your Dodo code when the materials and bench are ready, with a list of items you want crafted.


----------



## Miele

Hi. Would love 1 crescent moon chair. I have the materials and can tip 1 nmt


----------



## MrPolarBear

Miele said:


> Hi. Would love 1 crescent moon chair. I have the materials and can tip 1 nmt


Sure.  PM your Dodo code when the materials and bench are ready, with a list of items you want crafted.


----------



## Xdee

Hii, are you still available to craft some space items?


----------



## MrPolarBear

Xdee said:


> Hii, are you still available to craft some space items?


Sure.  What would you like me to craft?


----------



## Xdee

MrPolarBear said:


> Sure.  What would you like me to craft?




yay! I want to craft a Moon, rocket, satellite and a space shuttle please


----------



## MrPolarBear

Xdee said:


> yay! I want to craft a Moon, rocket, satellite and a space shuttle please


Yup.  I can do all those.  Please PM dodo when the materials and bench are ready, together with the list of items for reference.


----------



## MrPolarBear

Will be around for the next bit to take requests.


----------



## Thomalk44

Can you craft two crescent moon chairs for me? What materials do I need?


----------



## MrPolarBear

Thomalk44 said:


> Can you craft two crescent moon chairs for me? What materials do I need?


Please see post #1 for list of materials required.  Yes, I can craft it.

- Crescent-moon chair (7 star fragments, 1 large star fragment)


----------



## Thomalk44

Yeah. Sorry. I saw it right after. I'll send you a code if that is alright.


----------



## MrPolarBear

Thomalk44 said:


> Yeah. Sorry. I saw it right after. I'll send you a code if that is alright.


Absolutely.  Please send dodo via PM with a list of items you need crafted as reference when materials and bench are ready.


----------



## MrPolarBear

Will be around for the next bit to take requests.


----------



## MrPolarBear

Will be around for the next hour or two to take requests.


----------



## witchlapis

Can you craft two nova lights + crescent moon for me for 2 gold nuggets and a nmt?


----------



## MrPolarBear

witchlapis said:


> Can you craft two nova lights + crescent moon for me for 2 gold nuggets and a nmt?


Absolutely.  Please PM dodo when the materials and bench are ready and I will come by.  Thanks!


----------



## Eclipse

Hi, can you craft a crescent moon chair for 1nmt for me?


----------



## MrPolarBear

Eclipse said:


> Hi, can you craft a crescent moon chair for 1nmt for me?


Absolutely. Please PM dodo and list of items for reference, when the materials and bench are ready and I will come by. Thanks!


----------



## 1ch1n0s3

Can I come I am looking for the crescent moon chair I have the mats an can tip 1 nmt


----------



## MrPolarBear

1ch1n0s3 said:


> Can I come I am looking for the crescent moon chair I have the mats an can tip 1 nmt


Absolutely. Please PM dodo and list of items for reference, when the materials and bench are ready and I will come by. Thanks!


----------



## chibibunnyx

Hi may I get a moon and 2 nova lights please?


----------



## MrPolarBear

chibibunnyx said:


> Hi may I get a moon and 2 nova lights please?


Absolutely. Please PM dodo and list of items for reference, when the materials and bench are ready and I will come by. Thanks!


----------



## MrPolarBear

Will be around for the next hour or so to take requests.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

i would like to come could you craft me two cresent moon chairs?


----------



## MrPolarBear

MiniPocketWorld said:


> i would like to come could you craft me two cresent moon chairs?


Absolutely but it will be crafted on your island. 

Please PM dodo and list of items for reference, when the materials and bench are ready and I will come by. Thanks!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

MrPolarBear said:


> Absolutely but it will be crafted on your island.
> 
> Please PM dodo and list of items for reference, when the materials and bench are ready and I will come by. Thanks!


thank you!!


----------



## Proxy6228420

Would love to get a crescent moon chair c: i can provide all the materials and 1 NMT


----------



## MrPolarBear

rawrrawrmonster said:


> Would love to get a crescent moon chair c: i can provide all the materials and 1 NMT


Please PM dodo and list of items for reference, when the materials and bench are ready and I will come by. Thanks!


----------



## DairyCupid

Hi! Is this still active? Are you able to make the star pochette and crescent-moon chair? I have the materials and can offer 3 nmts! Thank u<33


----------



## MrPolarBear

DairyCupid said:


> Hi! Is this still active? Are you able to make the star pochette and crescent-moon chair? I have the materials and can offer 3 nmts! Thank u<33


Last call . Please PM dodo and list of items for reference, when the materials and bench are ready and I will come by. Thanks!


----------



## MrPolarBear

Will be around for the next hour or so to take requests.


----------



## Thomalk44

Am I too late to request a starry wall and moon?


----------



## MrPolarBear

Thomalk44 said:


> Am I too late to request a starry wall and moon?


Not at all... Please PM dodo and list of items for reference, when the materials and bench are ready and I will come by. Thanks!


----------



## MrPolarBear

Will be around for the next hour or so to take requests.


----------



## FireNinja1

Can you craft the gold-armor boots? I will provide materials.


----------



## MrPolarBear

FireNinja1 said:


> Can you craft the gold-armor boots? I will provide materials.


Yes, I can.  Please PM dodo and list of items for reference when the materials and bench are ready, and I will come by. Thanks!


----------



## Rosch

Hello. I'm bad at pricing things... how much are the following in TBT?
- Moon (15 star fragments, 1 large star fragment)
- Astronaut suit (5 star fragments, 5 iron nuggets)
- Asteroid (5 star fragments, 10 stones)

Only 1 of each. I will provide the materials, and will set up a DIY table by the airport.


----------



## MrPolarBear

Rosch said:


> Hello. I'm bad at pricing things... how much are the following in TBT?
> - Moon (15 star fragments, 1 large star fragment)
> - Astronaut suit (5 star fragments, 5 iron nuggets)
> - Asteroid (5 star fragments, 10 stones)
> 
> I will provide the materials, and will set up a DIY table by the airport.


Well, you name the price as you see fit and reasonable   I think the conversion rate is 1 NMT = 10 TBT as a reference.

	Post automatically merged: May 9, 2020



Rosch said:


> Hello. I'm bad at pricing things... how much are the following in TBT?
> - Moon (15 star fragments, 1 large star fragment)
> - Astronaut suit (5 star fragments, 5 iron nuggets)
> - Asteroid (5 star fragments, 10 stones)
> 
> Only 1 of each. I will provide the materials, and will set up a DIY table by the airport.


Please PM dodo and list of items for reference when the materials and bench are ready, and I will come by. Thanks!


----------



## Rosch

MrPolarBear said:


> Well, you name the price as you see fit and reasonable   I think the conversion rate is 1 NMT = 10 TBT as a reference.



Hmmm... I'll give 50 TBT. Would that suffice?


----------



## MrPolarBear

Rosch said:


> Hmmm... I'll give 50 TBT. Would that suffice?


That would be really nice   Thank you!


----------



## MrPolarBear

Taking requests in the next bit, response may be a little slower than usual.


----------



## MrPolarBear

Taking requests in the next bit, response may be a little slower than usual and subject to Nintendo Network availability.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Asteroid (5 star fragments, 10 stones) Star head (5 star fragments) Star pochette (6 star fragments)  Starry garland (10 star fragments) 

for 2 nook mile tickets?


----------



## MrPolarBear

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Asteroid (5 star fragments, 10 stones) Star head (5 star fragments) Star pochette (6 star fragments)  Starry garland (10 star fragments)
> 
> for 2 nook mile tickets?


Sure.  When the materials and bench are ready,  PM dodo with a list of items to be crafted for reference and I will come by.  Thanks!


----------



## babochoreom

Hi! Would love the crescent moon chair, the moon & star pochette for 4nmt? ;u;


----------



## MrPolarBear

babochoreom said:


> Hi! Would love the crescent moon chair, the moon & star pochette for 4nmt? ;u;


Of course. When the materials and bench are ready, PM dodo with a list of items to be crafted for reference and I will come by. Thanks!


----------



## MrPolarBear

Taking requests in the next bit, response may be a little slower at times.


----------



## MrPolarBear

Taking request for an hour or so...


----------



## MrPolarBear

Taking requests...


----------



## Thomalk44

Am I too late for today? I was hoping for galaxy flooring.


----------



## MrPolarBear

Thomalk44 said:


> Am I too late for today? I was hoping for galaxy flooring.


Of course not. When the materials and bench are ready, PM dodo with a list of items to be crafted for reference and I will come by. Thanks!


----------



## Trevorjs97

Can i please get a bird cage crafted not sure what materials it takes.


----------



## MrPolarBear

Trevorjs97 said:


> Can i please get a bird cage crafted not sure what materials it takes.


8 pcs of wood.  When the materials and bench are ready, PM dodo with a list of items to be crafted for reference and I will come by. Thanks!

See https://nook.exchange/?q=birdcage and the same site for other DIYs and their material requirements.


----------



## Trevorjs97

MrPolarBear said:


> 8 pcs of wood.  When the materials and bench are ready, PM dodo with a list of items to be crafted for reference and I will come by. Thanks!
> 
> See https://nook.exchange/?q=birdcage and the same site for other DIYs and their material requirements.


Okay i would also like a starry garland I will dm you!


----------



## Peace Seeker

Can I have the underwater wall and flooring please!


----------



## MrPolarBear

Peace Seeker said:


> Can I have the underwater wall and flooring please!


Of course  When the materials and bench are ready, PM dodo with a list of items to be crafted for reference and I will come by. Thanks!


----------



## Xdee

Hii, I was wondering if you can craft a lunar rover for me when you're available? no rush!


----------



## MrPolarBear

Taking requests while


Xdee said:


> Hii, I was wondering if you can craft a lunar rover for me when you're available? no rush!


Of course  When the materials and bench are ready, PM dodo with a list of items to be crafted for reference and I will come by. Thanks!


----------



## MrPolarBear

Taking requests...


----------



## MrPolarBear

Bump...


----------



## Peace Seeker

Can I have a satellite, crewed spaceship and flying saucer please?


----------



## MrPolarBear

Peace Seeker said:


> Can I have a satellite, crewed spaceship and flying saucer please?


Of course  When the materials and bench are ready, PM dodo with a list of items to be crafted for reference and I will come by. Thanks!


----------



## MrPolarBear

Taking requests next hour or so...


----------



## MrPolarBear

Taking requests...


----------



## MrPolarBear

Boop...


----------



## Queen Greene

Hello~ could I get you to craft me a Rose Wand, a Cresent-Moon Chair, and a Star Pochette? I have the materials and can give you some NMT if you like as thanks. 

Also, is the Crescent-Moon chair customizable if I were to bring it to a DIY bench later on? (Sorry, I legitimately have no idea)


----------



## MrPolarBear

Queen Greene said:


> Hello~ could I get you to craft me a Rose Wand, a Cresent-Moon Chair, and a Star Pochette? I have the materials and can give you some NMT if you like as thanks.
> 
> Also, is the Crescent-Moon chair customizable if I were to bring it to a DIY bench later on? (Sorry, I legitimately have no idea)


Sure.  NMTs are certainly appreciated . Yes, the colour of the moon chair can be customized using the Customization Kit.

When the materials and bench are ready, PM dodo with a list of items to be crafted for reference and I will come by. Thanks!


----------



## MrPolarBear

Taking requests...


----------



## Sidney2518

Ooh reg wand pretty please!


----------



## MrPolarBear

Sidney2518 said:


> Ooh reg wand pretty please!


Of course, this one (the Harry Potter edition as I call it)?  If so, PM dodo when materials and bench are ready 

- Wand (2 star fragments)


----------



## MrPolarBear

Bump...


----------



## TheLostEmpire

Could I get 1 crescent moon chair and 4 nova lights? Do you have the tall lantern diy? What materials are needed?


----------



## MrPolarBear

TheLostEmpire said:


> Could I get 1 crescent moon chair and 4 nova lights? Do you have the tall lantern diy? What materials are needed?


Absolutely.  Yes, I can also craft tall lantern, see https://nook.exchange/?q=tall+lantern - 18 stones each.

When the materials and bench are ready, PM dodo with a list of items to be crafted for reference and I will come by. Thanks!


----------



## nerfeddude

Hello! Are you still available? Could I get about 10 nova lights? And...Is 5 NMTs reasonable fee for that?


----------



## MrPolarBear

nerfeddude said:


> Hello! Are you still available? Could I get about 10 nova lights? And...Is 5 NMTs reasonable fee for that?


Absolutely. When the materials and bench are ready, PM dodo with a list of items to be crafted for reference and I will come by. Thanks!


----------



## pipty

Can I get 4 wooden stools for 2 NMT?


----------



## MrPolarBear

pipty said:


> Can I get 4 wooden stools for 2 NMT?


Absolutely. When the materials and bench are ready, PM dodo with a list of items to be crafted for reference and I will come by. Thanks!

EDIT:  4 pcs of wood per stool.


----------



## MrPolarBear

Taking requests...


----------



## MrPolarBear

Taking requests...


----------



## nerfeddude

Hi! Could I get a single Moon for 1 NMT please?


----------



## MrPolarBear

nerfeddude said:


> Hi! Could I get a single Moon for 1 NMT please?


Absolutely. When the materials and bench are ready, PM dodo with a list of items to be crafted for reference and I will come by. Thanks!


----------



## reikocakes

Hi! I'd love the crescent moon chair! (I have all the materials) I can give 1 NMT as the payment?


----------



## MrPolarBear

reikocakes said:


> Hi! I'd love the crescent moon chair! (I have all the materials) I can give 1 NMT as the payment?



Sorry for the delay.

Absolutely. When the materials and bench are ready, PM dodo with a list of items to be crafted for reference and I will come by. Thanks!


----------



## AutomationAir

Can I get 10 Star heads?


----------



## MrPolarBear

AutomationAir said:


> Can I get 10 Star heads?


Absolutely! When the materials and bench are ready, PM dodo with a list of items to be crafted for reference and I will come by. Thanks!


----------



## MrPolarBear

Taking requests...


----------



## yanatheangel

could i get 2 nova stars for 2 nmt?


----------



## MrPolarBear

yanatheangel said:


> could i get 2 nova stars for 2 nmt?


Of course! When the materials and bench are ready, PM dodo with a list of items to be crafted for reference and I will come by. Thanks!


----------



## daisyy

hi! would you be able to craft the following wreaths: (i have mats!)
- natural mum
- dark lily
- hyacinth
- dark rose
- cool hyacinth
- blue rose
- tulip
- windflower

for 10 nmt? ty!


----------



## MrPolarBear

daisyy said:


> hi! would you be able to craft the following wreaths: (i have mats!)
> - natural mum
> - dark lily
> - hyacinth
> - dark rose
> - cool hyacinth
> - blue rose
> - tulip
> - windflower
> 
> for 10 nmt? ty!


Yes, I can. When the materials and bench are ready, PM dodo with a list of items to be crafted for reference and I will come by. There may be a 10-15m delay as I am in the middle of a couple trades. 

Thanks!


----------



## daisyy

MrPolarBear said:


> Yes, I can. When the materials and bench are ready, PM dodo with a list of items to be crafted for reference and I will come by. There may be a 10-15m delay as I am in the middle of a couple trades.
> 
> Thanks!


np! tysm, will pm you dodo shortly


----------



## Thomalk44

Can you craft 2 Nova lights and 1 Crescent moon chair?


----------



## MrPolarBear

Thomalk44 said:


> Can you craft 2 Nova lights and 1 Crescent moon chair?


Of course  When the materials and bench are ready, PM dodo with a list of items to be crafted for reference and I will come by.  Thanks!


----------



## MrPolarBear

Taking requests...


----------



## MrPolarBear

Taking requests...


----------



## Atinydelia

Hi could you craft two bamboo benches, two raccoon figurines, and three blossom viewing lanterns? Can I pay in NMT?


----------



## MrPolarBear

Atinydelia said:


> Hi could you craft two bamboo benches, two raccoon figurines, and three blossom viewing lanterns? Can I pay in NMT?


Absolutely.  NMT is fine  When the materials and bench are ready, PM dodo with a list of items to be crafted for reference and I will come by. Thanks!


----------



## MrPolarBear

Taking requests...


----------



## MrPolarBear

Taking requests...


----------



## Thomalk44

Are you able to craft bamboo speakers?


----------



## MrPolarBear

Thomalk44 said:


> Are you able to craft bamboo speakers?


Yes, I certainly can .


----------



## Thomalk44

Okay. I'm going to request 4 bamboo speakers and two Nova lights. I'll DM you when everything is ready.


----------



## MrPolarBear

Thomalk44 said:


> Okay. I'm going to request 4 bamboo speakers and two Nova lights. I'll DM you when everything is ready.


FYI - Materials for Bamboo Speaker: 3 pcs bamboo and 1 pc iron


----------



## Atinydelia

Hi again could you craft two tea tables and a infused water dispenser! I can pay in NMT


----------



## SmrtLilCookie

Hi! Could I trouble you to craft me a galaxy floor, star pochette, and (The Potter) wand? I can have everything ready whenever you’d be willing to come over


----------



## MrPolarBear

Atinydelia said:


> Hi again could you craft two tea tables and a infused water dispenser! I can pay in NMT


Absolutely.  When the materials and bench are ready, PM dodo with a list of items to be crafted for reference and I will come by. Thanks!

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020



SmrtLilCookie said:


> Hi! Could I trouble you to craft me a galaxy floor, star pochette, and (The Potter) wand? I can have everything ready whenever you’d be willing to come over


Not a problem at all.  When the materials and bench are ready, PM dodo with a list of items to be crafted for reference and I will come by. Thanks!


----------



## MrPolarBear

Bump...


----------



## pochacco91

was wondering if you could craft me a crescent moon chair for 1 nmt?


----------



## MrPolarBear

pochacco91 said:


> was wondering if you could craft me a crescent moon chair for 1 nmt?


Absolutely. When the materials and bench are ready, PM dodo with a list of items to be crafted for reference and I will come by. Thanks!


----------



## pochacco91

MrPolarBear said:


> Absolutely. When the materials and bench are ready, PM dodo with a list of items to be crafted for reference and I will come by. Thanks!


will do !


----------



## MrPolarBear

Taking requests... Response may be sporadically delayed due to IRL stuffs ...


----------



## Peach_Jam

hello! could I have a star pochette crafted for 1 nmt? c:


----------



## MrPolarBear

Peach_Jam said:


> hello! could I have a star pochette crafted for 1 nmt? c:


Of course.  When the materials and bench are ready, PM dodo with a list of items to be crafted for reference and I will come by. Thanks!


----------



## moosegoose

would you craft a log round table for 50K bells? thank you!


----------



## MrPolarBear

moosegoose said:


> would you craft a log round table for 50K bells? thank you!


Absolutely.  When the materials and bench are ready, PM dodo with a list of items to be crafted for reference and I will come by. Thanks!

EDIT:  Required materials are 15 pcs of hardwood.


----------



## The Pennifer

Hello    Itsa me again ... I am looking to build up and add to my space themed Project 
Could you craft for me the following Celeste items?
Would payment of 5 gold nuggets and 5 NMTs be enough? 
* Crewed Spaceship (10 star fragments, 20 iron nuggets)
* Lunar rover (10 star fragments, 10 iron nuggets, 4 old tires)
* Nova light (5 star fragments)
* Satellite (10 star fragments, 15 iron nuggets)
* Space shuttle (5 star fragments, 10 iron nuggets)
* Star head (5 star fragments)
* Star pochette (6 star fragments)
* Starry garland (10 star fragments)

Total craft material 61 star frags, 55 iron nuggets, 4 tires ... I have everything with the exception of one old tire
I can lay all materials out on my beach as before  LuluBelle of BellFlower


----------



## MrPolarBear

The Pennifer said:


> Hello    Itsa me again ... I am looking to build up and add to my space themed Project
> Could you craft for me the following Celeste items?
> Would payment of 5 gold nuggets and 5 NMTs be enough?
> * Crewed Spaceship (10 star fragments, 20 iron nuggets)
> * Lunar rover (10 star fragments, 10 iron nuggets, 4 old tires)
> * Nova light (5 star fragments)
> * Satellite (10 star fragments, 15 iron nuggets)
> * Space shuttle (5 star fragments, 10 iron nuggets)
> * Star head (5 star fragments)
> * Star pochette (6 star fragments)
> * Starry garland (10 star fragments)
> 
> Total craft material 61 star frags, 55 iron nuggets, 4 tires ... I have everything with the exception of one old tire
> I can lay all materials out on my beach as before  LuluBelle of BellFlower


Of course . Unfortunately I do not have spare old tire on hand.  Do you want to proceed with everything else and I will come back and craft the Lunar rover for you when either one of us fish out a tire?


----------



## The Pennifer

Sure ... that will be fine ... 
I will start laying everything out and get a dodo code for you thank you so much

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020

I’m getting grief over software update

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020

OK ... all good now ... I’ll send you Dodo


----------



## MrPolarBear

Taking requests...


----------



## MrPolarBear

Bump...


----------



## Ezra12

Hello, I am following up from my thread. I would like to place an order for 10 mushroom lamps for 8 NMT. I am preparing my end of the order right now.


----------



## MrPolarBear

Ezra12 said:


> Hello, I am following up from my thread. I would like to place an order for 10 mushroom lamps for 8 NMT. I am preparing my end of the order right now.


Absolutely. When the materials and bench are ready, PM dodo with a list of items to be crafted for reference and I will come by. Thanks!


----------



## Peace Seeker

Can I have 
Maple-leaf pond stone
Maple-leaf umbrella
Leaf stool
maple leaf pochettee
 (19 leaves 10 stone 3 wood)

Mush lamp x5 (5 skinny mush 25 clay)
Mush log (2 skinny 1 log stool)
Mush low stool x2 (4 round)
Mush table x2 (4 flat 12 wood)

thanks again and sorry for the large order! will tip NMT!


----------



## MrPolarBear

Peace Seeker said:


> Can I have
> Maple-leaf pond stone
> Maple-leaf umbrella
> Leaf stool
> maple leaf pochettee
> (19 leaves 10 stone 3 wood)
> 
> Mush lamp x5 (5 skinny mush 25 clay)
> Mush log (2 skinny 1 log stool)
> Mush low stool x2 (4 round)
> Mush table x2 (4 flat 12 wood)
> 
> thanks again and sorry for the large order! will tip NMT!


Of course  When the materials and bench are ready, PM dodo with a list of items to be crafted for reference and I will come by. Thanks!


----------



## MrPolarBear

Taking requests...


----------



## Ocornwe

How much for the maple leaf stone? I have materials and bench near airport


----------



## MrPolarBear

Ocornwe said:


> How much for the maple leaf stone? I have materials and bench near airport


_"Crafting Fee? Any amount you deem fair and reasonable, TBTs, NMTs, star fragments, or even in game bells are all equally appreciated." _


----------



## aloherna

Hi, I’d love a Starry garland


----------



## Ocornwe

Great. 1 NMT and 10,000 bells work? My code is D8X3P


----------



## MrPolarBear

Ocornwe said:


> Great. 1 NMT and 10,000 bells work? My code is D8X3P


Of course  On my way!


----------



## Ocornwe

MrPolarBear said:


> _"Crafting Fee? Any amount you deem fair and reasonable, TBTs, NMTs, star fragments, or even in game bells are all equally appreciated." _


Great. 1 NMT and 10,000 bells work? My code is D8X3P


----------



## MrPolarBear

aloherna said:


> Hi, I’d love a Starry garland


Of course  When the materials and bench are ready, PM dodo with a list of items to be crafted for reference and I will come by. Thanks!


----------



## Bowserlab

Can I visit


----------



## MrPolarBear

Bowserlab said:


> Can I visit


?


----------



## MrPolarBear

Taking requests... Response may be slower than usual due to IRL.


----------



## Roxxy

Hi, would love a starry garland and star clock if possible please?


----------



## MrPolarBear

Roxy10 said:


> Hi, would love a starry garland and star clock if possible please?


Of course  When the materials and bench are ready, PM dodo with a list of items to be crafted for reference and I will come by. Thanks!


----------



## goodcabbage

hi could you craft Leaf campire and red leaf pile? i have materials and can tip 3 nmt <3


----------



## MrPolarBear

goodcabbage said:


> hi could you craft Leaf campire and red leaf pile? i have materials and can tip 3 nmt <3


Sorry, I can only craft Leaf campfire at this time, the red-leaf DIY continues to elude me . If you still want to craft the Leaf campfire, please PM dodo when the materials and bench are ready. Thanks!


----------



## MrPolarBear

Taking requests...


----------



## SarahSays

Hey there!

I was wondering if you would be willing to make me a mush lamp? I have the skinny mushroom and clay. Can pay in NMT  

Are you looking for the Water Flooring DIY?


----------



## MrPolarBear

SarahSays said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I was wondering if you would be willing to make me a mush lamp? I have the skinny mushroom and clay. Can pay in NMT
> 
> Are you looking for the Water Flooring DIY?


Of course I can   I am looking for the Water Flooring DIY and if you have a spare one, I would love to have it in return instead of asking for TBT (see post #1).  Please PM dodo when the materials and bench are ready. Thanks!


----------



## Thomalk44

Could you craft me 3 mush lamps?


----------



## MrPolarBear

Thomalk44 said:


> Could you craft me 3 mush lamps?


Of course.  Please PM dodo when the materials and bench are ready. Thanks!


----------



## MrPolarBear

*NOTE:  It took a lot of TBTs to acquire the Southern Hemisphere DIYs, a flat pre-paid crafting fee of 15 TBTs will be required for any recipes listed under the Southern Hemisphere section.*

Rescinded.


----------



## MrPolarBear

Taking requests...


----------



## Leen

Hello, is this still available? If so, would love to order: 

cherry-blossom bonsai (2)
pine bonsai tree (2)
iron shelf 
iron wall rack
butter churn


----------



## MrPolarBear

Leen said:


> Hello, is this still available? If so, would love to order:
> 
> cherry-blossom bonsai (2)
> pine bonsai tree (2)
> iron shelf
> iron wall rack
> butter churn


Of course. Please PM dodo when the materials and bench are ready. Thanks!


----------



## trenchdragon

Hi! Would love 3 square natural garden tables and 1 garden wagon if you're still offering this service. Can provide 2 NMTs and some IGBs!


----------



## MrPolarBear

trenchdragon said:


> Hi! Would love 3 square natural garden tables and 1 garden wagon if you're still offering this service. Can provide 2 NMTs and some IGBs!


Of course  When the materials and bench are ready, PM dodo with a list of items to be crafted for reference and I will come by. Thanks!


----------



## Emirey

is there a possibility that I can get 5 mush lamps crafted? I have the materials


----------



## MrPolarBear

Emirey said:


> is there a possibility that I can get 5 mush lamps crafted? I have the materials


Of course. When the materials and bench are ready, PM dodo with a list of items to be crafted for reference and I will come by.  Thanks!


----------



## Sami913

Hi there! Can you please craft me a Crescent-moon chair, a stall, and a doghouse?! Gathering materials as we speak!

(I apologize if any of these are wrong (If so please disregard them), I don’t have many DIY yet and googled to see what’s in the northern hemisphere )


----------



## MrPolarBear

Sami913 said:


> Hi there! Can you please craft me a Crescent-moon chair, a stall, and a doghouse?! Gathering materials as we speak!
> 
> (I apologize if any of these are wrong (If so please disregard them), I don’t have many DIY yet and googled to see what’s in the northern hemisphere )


Of course. When the materials and bench are ready, PM dodo with a list of items to be crafted for reference and I will come by. Thanks!

The crescent-moon chair is given out by Celeste each time you visit her, the recipes given by her are random but not repeated until you have all of them.  The other two are ballon drops or villagers crafting.


----------



## Emirey

Hi again! I was wondering if you could craft me a moon crescent chair, I have the materials for 1.


----------



## MrPolarBear

Emirey said:


> Hi again! I was wondering if you could craft me a moon crescent chair, I have the materials for 1.


Of course. ^^ When the materials and bench are ready, PM dodo with a list of items to be crafted for reference and I will come by. Thanks!


----------



## MrPolarBear

Revision to crafting fee:

_Crafting Fee? Any amount you deem fair and reasonable, TBTs, NMTs, star fragments, gold nuggets, acorns, maple leaves, pinecones, mushrooms or even in game bells are all equally appreciated._

TBT is no longer asked for any recipes.


----------



## MrPolarBear

Taking requests... Added more recipes, including the ice and frozen series.


----------

